
HUGE file upload with Ruby On Rails and Adobe FLEX - nickb
http://www.mekdigital.com/wp/2008/06/huge-file-upload-with-ruby-on-rails-and-adobe-flex/
======
joshuaxls
I'm new to the Flash environment and actionscript, and I've been having
trouble figuring out how to display a real progress bar for a file upload. The
problem is that the file is not a local file on the user's machine -- it's a
file that's created within the swf (specifically, an image file). Any as3
hackers know of a way to poll the progress of an upload like this? It's a
URLRequest with the raw image packed into the data property, sent through a
URLLoader.

------
swombat
We've got huge file uploads on our startup working fine with Flex and RoR
using the already existing Attachment-fu. This plugin seems a bit redundant.
FYI, we support up to 500M - and that's only because we had to set a limit
somewhere!

~~~
babul
Why not set the limit to the size of a CD (~700MB) as one of the most common
things being transferred, in my experience, are CD images.

~~~
swombat
The startup is targeted at the construction industry. Though they often send
CDs with files on them, they don't send CD images (hell, most of them don't
even know what a CD image is).

